#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Olympische Spelen 2004 - Athene

## jurjen_barel

Wat ik gister bij de opening wel een beetje vaag vond bij de speeches en het optreden van Bjork:
eerst hoor je een echo (dus wat de microfoons boven het publiek dan oppikken) en daarna pas wat je direct wat er in de microfoon wordt gezegd (wat synchroon loopt met het beeld)...

Hoe kan dit? Het enige wat ik kan bedenken is dat ze het beeld en de microfoons die in het midden worden gebruikt door de delay hebben gehaald, maar dat lijkt me onzinnig... [xx(]

Iemand een verklaring?

----------


## gerard

idd vaag, kheb zelf gister aavond ook ff gekeken (toevallig) en viel mij op dat als die vrouw zong, ik het eerste woordje al wist wat zij zou gaan zingen.[8D] het delay kwam in plaats van later, eerder  :Big Grin: [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## tididi

zou het zo kunnen zijn dat de audio verbinding van de commentatoren 
het geluid van het stadium meeneemt en dat deze audioverbinding sneller is dan de tv registratie (sateliet verbinding is altijd wat trager toch?
)

----------


## Gast1401081

omdat de rechten van de tv via een amerikaans bedrijf lopen wordt er idd eerts naar amerika gestraald, verwerkt ( blote borsten etc worden eruit gehaald) terwijl het geluid naar alle waarschijnlijkheid gewoon rechtstreeks via de eurovisie binnenkomt. Geen probleem , hoor....

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp naar de lounge gehaad, vriendelijke verzoek om alle leukigheiden, bijzonderheden, en andere zaken die je wenst te melden over de OS2004 in dit topic te doen, om het makkelijk te maken zal ik um plakkerig maken (gaat vanzelf met dit weer...)

----------


## movinghead

Even uit het lounge topic gehaalt. Modje dacht dat dit effectiever was.





> citaat:_Geplaatst door Stijn Vanstiphout_
> 
> citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> helemaal geen ingewikkelde riders
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Heb hier toevallig de rider liggen van Tiësto, roep maar niet te hard ...



Ow das toch geen geheim... Vertel maar... wat is er zo speciaal.

----------


## rene.derksen

Iemand eeenig idee waar al het materiaal vandaakwam (met name het licht) volgens mij hing de gehele stadionrand vol met licht. Moet iig een groot bedrijf zijn geweest lijkt me zo. Verder vond ik het een mooie opening, alleen de volgspots af en toe laat of traag...

----------


## FiëstaLj

En was dat nou een 3d laseranimatie ? zo vond ik het namelijk uitzien omdat er vanuit een stuk of 4 punten stralen richting de animatie liepen...

Iemand anders een idee ?

----------


## DJ.T

Als ik denk dat ik weet waar jij het over hebt Fiesta, was dat een soort van beeld waarop geprojecteerd werd, wel vanuit meerdere punten, of was dit niet wat jij bedoeld?

----------


## rene.derksen

Voor zover ik heb gezien niet, ik weet alleen dat er animaties werden vertoond op een loeigroot panasonic scherm, onder het olympisch vuur....

----------


## driesmees

op een moment toonden ze zo'n dna string(ja mensen, dat woord is niet enkel een reetveter) gewoon in de rook, hoe zouden ze dat gedaan hebben???

----------


## Merijndj

leek in het midden van het podium te zijn, leek ook iets als een 3d beeld?

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik heb ook wel laser-animaties gezien (het beeld boven het water dat later uit elkaar ging) en ook video-projecties (op de stukken van het beeld, iets later)... Verder hadden ze ook een soort 3d projectie aan het eind: er was een soort bol met de namen van de landen die leker de vliegen, maar als je goed keek zag je toch een paar ... tsja, wat was iets... iets om op de projecteren [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik heb het dus idd over die dna string... ik zag namelijk geen enkel medium op op te projecteren.. (behalve de rook natuurlijk) maar die rook beweegt constant... dus lastig te projecteren.... 

Vraag me af hoe ze het voor elkaar gekregen hebben

----------


## ralph

Goeie vraag voor Willem Wever Fiesta...
Het lijkt mij laser projectie...ken eigenlijk geen andere manier waarop dit zo zichtbaar kon worden gemaakt.
Was wel betekenisvol...een handmatig samengesteld DNA profiel voor de dopinggames....

----------


## jurjen_barel

volgens mij bevindt zich in de rook toch iets van een half-doorzichtig membraan... voor het blote oog lastig te zien, maar er is toch op te projecteren.

Kan zo snel niets anders bedenken [xx(]

----------


## jo vaes

Op de martin website heeft enige tijd geleden een artikel gestaan dat procon 650 mac 2000 washen zou leveren. Maar toen ik naar de opening ah kijken was heb ik toch varilite zien staan langs het veld...

----------


## erikla

De "3d-projecties" waren volgens mij duidelijk geen laser projecties maar gewoon het bekende beamer gebeuren.
Het projecteren op een soort bol waren een aantal "stroken" die in een bolvorm lagen. De beelden waren zodanig goed gemaakt dat de teksten perfect op de stroken kwamen. Zag er erggoed uit! Ik heb het daarna nog verschillende keren terug gekeken en als je er echt op let zie je hoe ze het gedaan hebben. Mooi werk!

----------


## movinghead

> citaat:_Geplaatst door movinghead_
> 
> Even uit het lounge topic gehaalt. Modje dacht dat dit effectiever was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nou *Stijn Vanstiphout* vandaag nog?

----------


## Rock On

Volgens mij was die DNA projectie wel degelijk laser, geprojecteerd in de rook. Het 3-D effect zou heel goed door middel van interferentie, het kruisen van 2 laserstralen op een bepaald punt, gemaakt kunnen zijn. Ik vond het in ieder geval super om te zien. Mooie show, alleen jammer dat die 20000 mensjes nu weer door het beeld moesten gaan paraderen...

----------


## lichtmoderator

> citaat:
> Nou *Stijn Vanstiphout* vandaag nog?



wat is hier nu zo dringend aan?

Stijn zit hier momenteel ook op Pukkelpop te klussen, al ganse week hard in de weer... 
we krijgen er rimpels van of is dat hier nog besmet vd maandag?   :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## oversound

> citaate "3d-projecties" waren volgens mij duidelijk geen laser projecties maar gewoon het bekende beamer gebeuren



Er werd op tv ook gesproken over een laser projectie. Als je het goed bekijkt zie je dat het te fel is voor een beamer en sowieso moet die beamer het ergens op projecteren en dat deed ie niet.

----------


## DJ.T

Op TV zeggen ze zo veel, daar zou ik sowieso geen conclusie uittrekken, het zag er erg laser uit en ik weet ook eigenlijk zeker dat het dat was maar op TV zeggen ze wel meer..

----------


## moderator

Op TV krijg je sportcommentaar van Hans Brian...die denkt dat korfbal een olympische sport is, ze bij turnen een koprol doen voor een 10, badminton iets anders is als een campingsport en dat hij zelf de alwetende is...zou die tv ff buiten beschouwing laten inderdaad :Big Grin: 

ps...@BBc wel leuk en deskundig commentaar  :Wink:

----------


## FiëstaLj

Het was wel zeker laserprojectie.. erg knap gedaan moet ik zeggen...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Even geheel offtopic, maar moet toch even ouderwets "braggen" met het feit dat dit berichtje uit Athene komt  :Wink: . Heb alleen heel die opening gemist omdat ik toen in het vliegtuig zat, en daar vonden ze het belangrijker om een of andere rare natuurdocumantaire te laten zien (of ontvang je zoiets niet in het vliegtuig?). Ga vanavond naar het Olympisch stadion toe, dus zal proberen wat leuke foto's te maken (heb er al een van een showtje hier in de buurt).
Verder is dat hele Spelen gedoe hier echt een enorme hype, je ziet niets anders. Gelukkig vertrekken we morgen dan ook naar Kreta, want dat drukke gedoe was nu niet de bedoeling van m'n vakantie. Zal jullie over 2 weken weer vervelen met m'n commentaar hier  :Smile: 

grtz from Athina 2k4!

----------


## showband

Die DNA string hing wel in een stevige rookwolk. Kun je daar niets op projekteren?  (lekenvraag)

Wat ik erg knap vond was dat ze aan kabels dat beeld uit elkaar trokken, door heel die hal heen trokken. En gelijktijdig daar de hele tijd scherp op beeld projekteerden. Dat lijkt me behoorlijk moeilijk. (als leek weet ik niet hoe je de boel scherpstelt op zo een wiebelig en bewegend "projektiedoek" )

[8)]

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat: Het 3-D effect zou heel goed door middel van interferentie, het kruisen van 2 laserstralen op een bepaald punt, gemaakt kunnen zijn.



Enig idee welke precisie daarvoor nodig is? Klinkklare onzin.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door showband_
> 
> Kun je daar niets op projekteren?  (lekenvraag)



helaas Showband... dat zal niet mogelijk zijn. Kijk maar eens naar een simpele moonflower op een (kunstmatige) mistbank gericht. Door de hele rook die je het licht. Je zal niet zomaar een 3D figuur kunnen maken. Volgens mij zat er in de rook gewoon iets, vervolgens hele dunne rook nemen, op een membraan of zo projecteren en het lijkt alsof het in de rook zweeft... (ik wil ook terugverwijzen naar Erikla... die stroken waar hij over spreekt, dat bedoel ik met een soort membraan)

----------


## showband

Jammer zeg,

overgigens durf ik wel te zeggen dat op een tweedimensionaal medium als TV het natuurlijk onmogelijk is om te beoordelen of een projektie driedemensionaal is geweest in het echt.

Op dat gebied is een tv georienteerd spektakel als dit natuurlijk daar vol voor kunnen gaan.

----------


## SjoerdOptLand

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Daan Hoffmans_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat: Het 3-D effect zou heel goed door middel van interferentie, het kruisen van 2 laserstralen op een bepaald punt, gemaakt kunnen zijn.
> ...



Inderdaad Daan, ik had er zelf ook wel eens over nagedacht, maar ook geconcludeerd dat dat niet ging werken: je hebt lasers van zo'n beetje 200 nm tot ongeveer 1500 nm. In het beste geval heb je dus een laser van 1500 nm (golflengte). Voor interferentie moeten de stralen elkaar precies versterken (in fase). Zouden de stralen uit fase zijn (een afwijking van 750 nm) dan gaat het al fout. Laten we eens zeggen dat een afwijking van 100 nm nog net acceptabel zou zijn. 100 nm is vrij weinig hoor...

Het baardhaar van een blanke man groeit gemiddeld met 0,47 mm per dag. De 'baardseconde' (lengte die een baard in een seconde groeit) is dan ongeveer 5,4 nm. In 20 seconden is je baard dus al meer gegroeid dan de maximale afwijking de de spiegel mag hebben... dat wordt lastig.

Even over de slotceremonie van gisteravond: zag er wel leuk uit (mooie witte in-ear monitors hadden die gasten, zeg!), maar het geluid was slecht. Het kan aan de weergave van mijn brakke studenten-tv liggen, maar volgens mij hoorde ik alleen maar 'zaalgeluid' en niets direct uit de mixer ofzo. Wie organiseert dit, want ik kon zelfs de speeches niet verstaan (nee, ook het Engelse niet...).

Laat jullie mening eens horen!

Groetjes,
Sjoerd

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SjoerdOptLand_
> 
> Even over de slotceremonie van gisteravond: zag er wel leuk uit (mooie witte in-ear monitors hadden die gasten, zeg!), maar het geluid was slecht. Het kan aan de weergave van mijn brakke studenten-tv liggen, maar volgens mij hoorde ik alleen maar 'zaalgeluid' en niets direct uit de mixer ofzo. Wie organiseert dit, want ik kon zelfs de speeches niet verstaan (nee, ook het Engelse niet...).
> 
> Laat jullie mening eens horen!
> 
> Groetjes,
> Sjoerd



Ik heb bewust gister de slotceremonie op eurosport zitten kijken. Dag en nacht verschil met het geluid op ned 2. Leek daar wel gebruik gemaakt van direct geluid en geen zaal geluid, anders dan een nog groter compliment omdat het geluid daar goed was. Alles was ook duidelijk verstaanbaar. (niet dat je iets gemist hebt aan de dingen die er gezegt zijn)

----------


## SjoerdOptLand

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michel_G_
> Ik heb bewust gister de slotceremonie op eurosport zitten kijken. Dag en nacht verschil met het geluid op ned 2. (niet dat je iets gemist hebt aan de dingen die er gezegt zijn)



Aha, dat heb ik niet geprobeerd... helaas. Die speeches boeiden me niet zo inderdaad, maar die muziek had ik wel wat beter willen horen eigenlijk.

Enfin, hoe komt het dat het geluid op ned 2 dan zo slecht was? Te veel moeite om om een lijntje te vragen of...?

Groetjes,
Sjoerd

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik heb gister toevallig in het theater waar ik werk even achter de pc gezeten met mijn hoofd Techniek. Die zit op een Engelstalig forum en daar zag ik toevallig een topic staan over de DNA Helix.

Het was zo dat ze met een gigantische waterpomp water uit het basin metershoog de lucht in pompten. Aangezien de de waterdruppels zo fijn waren, leek het een soort rook/mist.
Vervolgens hebben ze de animatie met een paar hele krachtige en preciese lasers geprojecteerd op het omhooggepompte water.
TADA!!!

Dat is het hele verhaal!
Volgens mij heet dat forum "blue-room", ik zal het nog even opzoeken...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> Volgens mij heet dat forum "blue-room", ik zal het nog even opzoeken...



http://www.blue-room.org.uk/
en
http://www.blue-room.org.uk/index.php?showtopic=3966

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ja, die! Thnx Jasper  :Wink:

----------


## mcjohn

Eigenlijk was die projectie van die dna wel met drie lasers en het werd geprojecteerd op een watergordijn en dit was gecombineerd met rook.....


Greetz

----------

